# Mgd sales/operationLooking for employment with electric utility tree trimming company



## Brad Phil (Mar 16, 2010)

BRAD S. PHILLIPS Management/Operations/Sales 
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 
5945 Arden Place, Baton Rouge, LA 70806 (225) 603-8098 


Dear 

I have combined skills in management, operations, and sales with forestry degree to successfully manage and direct vegetation management operations in the southern United States. My ability to achieve bottom-line results, meet performance objectives, and develop high-performance work teams has been rewarded with a career of comprehensive experience in the electric utility and pipeline right-of-way maintenance industry.

I am bringing to your attention my leadership skills, achievements, experience, and proven talent to produce bottom-line results. I possess a supervisory and training background complemented by analytical, organizational and interpersonal skills.

I would appreciate an opportunity to discuss my potential for employment with your company. 

Results achieved at Wolf Tree, Inc. by applying the skills and knowledge detailed on the attached resume include:

·Developed and evaluated competitive bid proposals to investor owned utilities, electric cooperatives, electric municipalities, and pipeline industries across a multi-state region.
·Managed day-to-day operations in a multi-state region that included TX, OK, KS, AR, LA, MS.
·Established, selected, and developed two Area Managers to assist in day-to-day management of work crews across the region.
·Awarded first major pipeline company contracts (4) in my region.
·Awarded multi contract by investor owned utilities, cooperatives, and municipalities resulting from direct sales expertise.
·Generated approximately three and one-half (3.5) million dollars in regional sales on an annual basis
·Sales territory consisted of TX, OK, KS, MO, AR, LA, MS, AL, and Western TN.

I look forward to meeting with you to discuss your specific needs and how I can contribute to your company’s future success.

Sincerely,


Brad S. Phillips



BRAD S. PHILLIPS Management/Operations/Sales
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

5945 Arden Place, Baton Rouge, LA 70806 (225) 603-8098

B.S. Life Sciences Louisiana Tech University 1997
Forest Management

CAREER SKILLS/ KNOWLEDGE

Personnel Staffing/ Recruiting 
Cost Reduction Strategies
Logistics Management 
Team Building/Motivation
Emergency Response Coordinator 
Safety Training/Development
Contract Negotiations 
Maintenance Management
Productivity Improvements
Strategic Operations & Sales Plans
Evaluating and Executing Bid Proposals
Equipment Preventative Maintenance
Human Resources, Payroll Accounting
Supervisory Training
Electrical System Safety Devices/Hardware
Interpretation of Electrical System Circuit Maps


CAREER ACHIEVEMENTS

Developed and evaluated competitive bid proposals to investor owned utilities, electric cooperatives, electric municipalities, and pipeline industries across a multi- state region.

Developed strategic pricing structures for varied right-of-way contract requirements.

Managed day-to-day operations in a multi-state region that includes TX, OK, KS, AR, LA, and MS. 

Established, selected, and developed two Area managers to assist in day-to-day management of work crews across the region.

Interfaced with key management and supervisory personnel at customer locations throughout the region.

Awarded first major pipeline company contracts (4) in my region.

Gained multiple contracts with utilities, co-operatives, pipelines, and municipalities resulting from direct sales expertise.

Generated approximately three and one half (3.5) million dollars in region sales and operations on an annual basis.

Produced new business through sales to non-Wolf Tree customers in OK, KS, TX, MS, and LA.

Conducted operations for an Oklahoma utility on a 345 KV line that consisted of a 130-foot wide, 10-mile long reclamation project.


CAREER EXPERIENCE

WOLF TREE INC. KNOXVILLE, TN 4/01-2/10

Regional Manager Of Operations & Sales 4/01-2/10

·Worked as a Regional Operations Manager and Sales Manager in the Southcentral and Southeastern states.
·Responsible for managing accounts in MS, LA, AR, TX, OK, and KS.
·Supervised a staff of 40 employees, responsible for performance reporting, safety training and development, monthly financials, personnel staffing/ recruiting, equipment preventative maintenance.
·Delegated monthly target zones related to sales calls and meetings.
·Developed a large regional utility and pipeline sales base which encompassed: TX, OK, KS, MO, AR, LA, MS, AL, and Western TN.
·Evaluated and executed bid proposals in a multi state area related to electric utilities and pipeline companies.
·Coordinated logistics related to day-to-day operations for Emergency response crews related to hurricane and ice storm damaged areas.


ACRT, INCORPORATED, NASHVILLE, TN 3/00-3/01

Area Manager 3/00-3/01

·Worked as an Operations Manager and Sales Representative for the Southern territories. Working the markets for TN, KY, VA, NC, SC, GA, FL, AL, and LA, MS, AR.
·Responsible for managing operations in the existing accounts in Tennessee and Virginia as well as overseeing ACRT foresters within these accounts.
·Responsible for the evaluation, and conditions of the utility Row followed by prescriptions for each site. 
·Delegated new programs into existing accounts respectively.
·Upheld sales calls, and business meetings over a large territory base.
·Attended vegetation meetings throughout my territory base on a regular basis. 
·Managed vegetation survey program for a cooperative in Tennessee.
·Initiated and mailed out proposals for vegetation surveys, pilot projects, and programs to initiate ACRT foresters.


TIMBERLAND ENTERPRISES INCORPORATED, MONTGOMERY, AL 5/99-2/00

IVM Market Specialist 5/99-2/00

·Worked as a Herbicide Sales Representative for the Coosa Valley district, working the markets of Alabama, Tennessee and Florida. 
·Responsible for working existing accounts with the local cooperatives, and also to establish new accounts in the industrial markets.
·Responsible for the evaluation, and condition of the utility and industrial row’s followed by prescriptions for each site. 
·Initiated new programs into the utility and industrial markets respectively. Upheld sales calls, and frequent business meetings over a large customer base.
·Helped coordinate and set up seminars for the local cooperatives, promoting better row management practices.
·Provided reassessments pertaining calibration and application techniques.
·Attended off-premises functions at the Montgomery Bell State Park in ####son, TN to act as public relations for TEI at the annual Tennessee Vegetation Management Meeting.


SOTERRA INCORPORATED, CULLMAN, AL 5/98-4/99

Forest Technician 5/98-4/99

·Assigned as an assistant to the District Forester, and over a three man crew
·Assignments generally included:
oMarking timber
oMarking existing boundary lines, and evaluations made to establish new boundary lines on 43,000 acres of mixed pine/hardwood forests in central and north Alabama.
oCruising timber, locating beetle spots, prescribed burning, and relocation methods of logging crews via tract conditions.
oManaged and observed many logging operations techniques.

ENTERGY CORPORATION/ECI, HOT SPRINGS, AR 2/98-4/98

Assistant Operational Chief 2/98-4/98

·Responsible for reestablishing the existing mapping system.
·Evaluated line base of over 7,000 line miles in central Arkansas. Also over two general foreman, and twenty crewmembers of West Tree Service.
·Also made work order calls on an individual basis, and placed over the computer records on a daily basis, to a cost analysis program relating to work production and overall control ratios on the given row’s.

ENTERGY CORPORATION/ECI, WEST MONROE, LA 9/97-2/98

Utility Forester 9/97-2/98

·Assigned to an operational chief whose practices focused primarily on vegetation management on Entergy’s distribution line system.
·Responsible for two general foremen, and also over forty crewmembers for Asplundh.
·Placed over the northeastern district of Louisiana, which included West Monroe, and Monroe and evaluated over 4,000 total line miles to the Mississippi River. 
·Assignments generally included:
oEstablishing cycled management practices throughout the entire system.
oEvaluating vegetation growth factors, moving crews to different areas, managed beneficial control programs throughout the year, provided improved mapping grids through researching of old mapping units, computers and line checks to see if any changes have been made on each circuit.
oEstablishing very strong public relations with existing landowners, provided information to them on the work performed and the benefits of this.


EDUCATION

·Graduated from Louisiana Tech University, February 1997; 
BA degree Forestry (Forestry Management – option).


REFERENCES

Tom Wolf, Wolf Tree Inc., 3310 Greenway Drive, Knoxville, Tennessee 37928, 
Telephone: (865) 687-3400 ext. 25.

Joe Marshall, Assistant Vice President Of Utility Operations, ACRT Inc.,
2545 Bailey Rd. P.O. Box 401, Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio 44221, 
Telephone: (330) 945-6119.

Gordon Armistead, Timberland Enterprises, 4316 U.S. Hwy. 29 S.,
Auburn, Alabama 36830, Telephone: (334) 887-7317.


----------

